# London



## Deb from NC (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi all,
Planning a trip to London for 2014.  I'm not even going to try for a trade...looking for a nice B & B or rental.  Does anyone have a place they can recommend?  Would like to stay under $ 300 per night if possible..I know
London is hideously expensive!
Thanks, Debbie


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 23, 2013)

If you do a search here on Tug such as "London Apartments" or similar, you'll find oodles of info.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread...inear&highlight=london+apartments#post1030015


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 23, 2013)

We always use Priceline and bid when we're going to be in London, and so far, we've always gotten a 4* hotel for under $100.00 a night.

We bid for a hotel at Heathrow for the day we get there (it seems to always turn out to be the Sheraton, which is very nice, and it's on the free bus that circles Heathrow) and it's always about $50.00.  Then the next day we go into London, rested and ready to explore.  We also bid for Heathrow for the night before we are to leave for the convenience of being at the airport and not having to worry about traffic--and the price is a true bargain (even in the U.S., $50.00 a night for a nice hotel is pretty darn good).


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh good, thanks to both of you !  All recommendations are welcome, including
how to combat jet lag!


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 23, 2013)

We stayed at the Ibis Hotel at Euston and it was very comfortable and quite reasonable.  It included a breakfast buffet and was close to Euston station, which means easy access almost anywhere.  Ibis and Accor run periodic sales (I still get the emails) so check it out.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 23, 2013)

Deb from NC said:


> All recommendations are welcome, including
> how to combat jet lag!



In many years of trans Atlantic travel, my best approach when arriving is to immediately operate on local time. No naps, no "resting", just do something after arriving at your lodgings consistent with local time. Some start doing that hour by hour for a few days before departing.

Drink lots of water on the trip over if you can't sleep to prevent dehydration. 

cheers


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 23, 2013)

bellesgirl said:


> We stayed at the Ibis Hotel at Euston and it was very comfortable and quite reasonable.  It included a breakfast buffet and was close to Euston station, which means easy access almost anywhere.  Ibis and Accor run periodic sales (I still get the emails) so check it out.



Will do..thanks!


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 23, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> In many years of trans Atlantic travel, my best approach when arriving is to immediately operate on local time. No naps, no "resting", just do something after arriving at your lodgings consistent with local time. Some start doing that hour by hour for a few days before departing.
> 
> Drink lots of water on the trip over if you can't sleep to prevent dehydration.
> 
> cheers



Thanks..I'm trying to decide if we should take a 6am flight and get to London the same day, or leave at 7pm and fly overnight.  The 7pm flight is non-stop, which would be nice, but I can't sleep on a plane (plus will be too excited!), 
so I'm afraid I'll really pay for that w/jet lag..decisions, decisions!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks..I'm trying to decide if we should take a 6am flight and get to London the same day, or leave at 7pm and fly overnight.  The 7pm flight is non-stop, which would be nice, but I can't sleep on a plane (plus will be too excited!),
> so I'm afraid I'll really pay for that w/jet lag..decisions, decisions!



Leaving the US in the am and arriving in the pm has always worked best for my circadian rhythm. After arriving in the UK and getting to my hotel, I rehydrate (no caffeine) and head for bed. Makes all the difference.

There is a non-stop from BOS-LHR every morning at 0815 on BA.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 23, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Leaving the US in the am and arriving in the pm has always worked best for my circadian rhythm. After arriving in the UK and getting to my hotel, I rehydrate (no caffeine) and head for bed. Makes all the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree that arriving to London in the evening, eating a light meal (so you don't wake up in the night at the time you would be hungry in the U.S.) and going to bed early is just about the perfect way to manage--hence our use of Priceline for a Heathrow hotel at low rates.

The next morning we're usually up early, ready for breakfast on local time, and ready to take the tube into London to our hotel.  (We've gotten Euston Station using Priceline before and found it quite comfortable and convenient.)  Be sure to check the biddingfortravel.com list of hotels used (listed by bidding sections of London) by Priceline.  Most have Trip Advisor links for ratings.  You can read all the 4* reviews for a particular section (or 3* or whatever) and then go back to the bidding for travel forum and see what bids are currently being accepted by Priceline for that category  in that section.  Once we had decided on a section and discovered that one hotel in that section got reviews we didn't like, so we went to the next section over (which was everybit of a 5-10 minute walk away fromt he first) where all reviews for that section were good.  We figure that as long as it is the * category we're looking for in the section we want, and the reviews are good, we don't care which one we get.  Once we had the Hilton kind of by Hyde Park; that was nice, too, especially for less than $100.00 a night (not pounds, dollars).


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 23, 2013)

I forgot to say that when we just can't take another British sandwich that is all bread with a paper-thin filling of some kind for lunch, we go to Subway:  free coke refills and the same fillings as we are used to.  We do try not to use American chains when traveling, but sometimes "a taste of home" is a really good thing, and especially in this case, when the taste carries a low price tag--especially for London.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 23, 2013)

Pat, 
How far in advance do you usually look for hotels on Priceline? ( I've never
used it before, so may try to 'experiment' with an upcoming 1 night stay in Portland!)  Under $100 for London would be amazing....!


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 23, 2013)

We make a reservation we can live with if we have to--but which we can cancel.  Then we start searching.  I'm a worry wart and want to know I have a place to lay my head.  The closer you get to check-in, the better your chances of a spectacular rate (that's why we have a reservation we can live with).  However, we start early.  You can try again every 24 hours.

Definitely try for Portland--we find it exhilarating to find out "what we got."  Again, as long as we like the area and the * quality, what is there to lose?  We've never been disappointed, and we have had some truly awesome deals.  For us, the list of hotels for each city (first category under each city on the biddingfortravel.com forum list) and their * level and location are key to making a successful bid.

Biddingfortravel also tells you to scan the areas that do not have a hotel of the *quality you want:  if you want a 4*, look for an area that doesn't have one.  The reason is when you are bidding, you are allowed a re-bid if you change areas.  So, for example, if you were bidding on a 4* in Portland, but had located a bidding area without a 4* hotel, on your initial bid, you'd bid for the area you want, the one with the 4* hotel, and bid whatever you've decided on--say $60.00 a night.  You'll find out immediately if the bid was accepted or wasn't.

If it isn't accepted, you can change areas (add the area that doesn't have a 4* hotel) and re-bid.  Then, you can change your bid to whatever you think might be accepted that you are willing to pay:  $65.00 or $70.00.  Then, stay with 4* for the quality.  You'll actually be making another bid for the area you wanted because the new, added on area doesn't have a 4* hotel--so, in essence, it's a "free rebid" that you don't have to wait until the next day to make.

We decide what we're willing to pay and just keep bidding, day after day--with free re-bids--until we get what we're trying for.  We've never failed.  Then we cancel the original "we can live with it" reservation.

I shouldn't say we've never failed.  We did fail in Munich once and had to change the order of the cities.  Munich is small and there was a world trade symposium in Munich the days we wanted to be there.  There were no rooms for less than 300-500 euros (whatever that translates to in dollars), and we went to Brussels first and came back Munich a few days later and got a 4* for less than $100.00.

B


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 8, 2013)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks..I'm trying to decide if we should take a 6am flight and get to London the same day, or leave at 7pm and fly overnight.  The 7pm flight is non-stop, which would be nice, but I can't sleep on a plane (plus will be too excited!),
> so I'm afraid I'll really pay for that w/jet lag..decisions, decisions!



I went this past April.   Flew a 9:25 p.m. out of Newark flight.   Naped a bit on the plane (maybe 2 hours total).   When I got there went sightseeing literally an hour after getting off plane (hubby was working there and he picked me up and then had to head to a meeting).   Went to hotel around 4.   Took a nap for an hour, woke up, showered and we went out to dinner and walk around a bit.   That night I was so tired that I fell asleep the second my head hit the pillow.   Woke up after 8/9 hours of sleep and was ready to go.   You think you will be exhausted when you get there but it was my first time there and I was just so excited that I was filled with excitement and adrenaline getting off the plane.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 8, 2013)

Dh and I went to London a few years ago. Stayed at a B&B recommended by a friend.  Location was good, close to the British Museum.  We got in early in the morning (around 7 a.m.).  Couldn't check into the B&B, but they let us eat breakfast there and stored our luggage.  We got on one of the Hop On/Hop Off buses so we could see the city.  We were pretty groggy, but at least we didn't waste that first day.  After getting done with that we were able to check in and took a nap.

This is where we stayed.  We booked one of the large rooms with its own bathroom.

http://www.arranhotel-london.com/


----------



## NKN (Aug 8, 2013)

Check out the web site for Coach House Rentals.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 9, 2013)

Trades to London are quite possible through SFX.  They got me a 2BR there this year and actually offered me a second 1BR as well.

DAE has 66 The Lexington a 2BR apartment available in its DAE Options, which is a non-timeshare part rental, but I am not sure how that works for American members.


----------



## scotlass (Aug 10, 2013)

*giving up on dae*

I have never had any luck with European exchanges with DAE and we own British and Irish timeshares. I believe it is because we are American and therefore not in the right pool.  So far, RCI has been the best option for us.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 10, 2013)

How long are you staying for?

You can go for free if you are willing to sign up for two credit cards.  Hyatt visa will get you two free nightsin any Hyatt anywhere after $1000 spend.  Husband and I just signed up and have 4 free nights at the Hyatt Regency Churchill next April.

You could also sign up for the Starwood Amex, get 20,000 Starpoints each.  You need 12,000 per night for the Park Lane Hotel.  If you each could spend $4000 on your new cards before 2014, you could get another 4 nights.

Volia! Eight nights free in London if your credit score can take it.

H


----------



## elaine (Aug 13, 2013)

just got back from doubletree victoria. small rooms, but very nice, good bathrooms, free IT in the lobby, free use of computers in the lobby, great location at the side door of victoria station--excellent for tube to Tower of London, easy bus to West Abbey, walk to Buckingham Palace. Great restaurant--Grand Paradiso (10-14 pounds for main dish), on Wilton Rd around the corner. We had 2 triple rooms and would stay there again. Rates vary--but you should be able to get a room for under 200 pounds. also conveninent if you are doing any day tours, as many start at victoria coach station, around the corner.
for jet lag--really sleep deprivation, as most are overnight flights, we usually eat a light meal waiting to check in, then as soon as we can check in, get to the room and take a 2 hour nap--we set the clock and force ourselves to get up. 2 hours is enough to get by the rest of the day, but not enough to mess you up for sleeping that night. The next day, we are on the right time. Coming back, it took me 5 days to adjust to 5 times zones--experts say 1 day per hour--and they were right. 
I always choose a hotel that has a check-in on the early side (noon or so) and also send a request for early check-in. This works better in larger places, where they are more likely to have a free room. We have gotten to  our rooms at 8:30am, 9am, and the latest  was 11:15am. You can usually stow your luggage and take a walk--but sometimes we are so tired, we just sit in the lobby and look pathetic---seems to make a room appear sooner--LOL! Elaine


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 13, 2013)

Keep those suggestions coming!  We're planning on staying 9 or 10 nights..still working out the final schedule.  We're not going  until next year, so plenty of time to plan.  I change my mind about 10 times a day as to whether I want a cute little B &B or full service Marriott-like hotel ...pros and cons to both of course!  (And of course there is price to consider.. )
Deb


----------



## elaine (Aug 13, 2013)

what time of year are you going? cute BB might not have good AC, a consideration for July/Aug--no worries other months. Also, cute BB might not have the newer, plush mattresses. We have found that we don't want to stay at a non Hilton or Marriott when traveling b/c we know the H/M brands (even Hampton Inns) will have good mattresses. Getting picky as I have now hit 50.
You will have a great trip--there is so much to see and do. Each time we go, we say we need to come back again.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 13, 2013)

We won't be going until October next year..originally planned May, but work got in the way .  So hoping air won't be needed then?  I don't think we can do without at least a queen bed tho..or preferably a king...just can't do the doubles/twins anymore!!!


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 13, 2013)

Deb from NC said:


> We won't be going until October next year..originally planned May, but work got in the way .  So hoping air won't be needed then?  I don't think we can do without at least a queen bed tho..or preferably a king...just can't do the doubles/twins anymore!!!



Usually very pleasant fall weather in Oct but it can get hot on rare occasions. Even in the instance of warmer than usual, I just open the window and it's fine. 

If anyone in your group is interested in Aircraft, the Imperial War Museum in Duxford has a flying exhibition on a Sat in Oct every year. Lots of classic WWII aircraft flying as well as two great museums. Short train ride to Cambridge and a shuttle bus to the Airfield which was a USAAF fighter base in WWII.

Cheers


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh wow...DH will love that!  The Imperial War Museum is one of the main reasons he wants to go to London...thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 14, 2013)

I was at the Allen House during a brief heat wave. The lone fan helped, but was not adequate. There were no more available at the AH. On our way back from Marks & Spencer and the "Tube", we walked by one of those shops selling luggage and small appliances on High Street Kensington. We bought a small turbo fan for 15 pounds and that saved the day.

  I am headed back for my 14th visit to London. Still haven't seen it all. Will hit the V & A Museum, Hampton Court, the British Library, have tickets for the evening guided tour of Buckingham Palace after high tea at the Ritz, Kew Gardens, Greenwich. I am cutting way back on my usual pace due to the leg fx. Last time we went (Doug's first time), we did so much more (The Tower, the Ceremony of the Keys, British Museum, National Gallery, Hampton Court, Westminster Abbey, etc.). When we check out of AH, we'll take a Southeast train to Portsmouth, spend the day and take a Brittany Ferry (overnight) to Normandy.

  I recommend the "Ceremony of the Keys", but you have to send away for it as it's by special ticket admission only. Send early and follow the instructions to the letter.  http://www.hrp.org.uk/TowerOfLondon/WhatsOn/theceremonyofthekeys


  Also, the London Walks  =  www.londonwalks.com


-



=


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 14, 2013)

Deb from NC said:


> Oh wow...DH will love that!  The Imperial War Museum is one of the main reasons he wants to go to London...thanks for letting me know!



There is also the RAF Museum in Hendon, a tube ride on the Northern Line and then about a 15-20 Minute Walk. Huge collection, not as big as the National Museum of the USAF near Dayton OH, but lots of British aircraft from WWI to today. 
http://www.rafmuseum.org.uk/

Just make sure you pick the right weekend in Oct if you want to be at Duxford for the flying days. They usually offer rides in classic a DeHavilland Tiger Moth.
http://www.iwm.org.uk/events/iwm-duxford

I will be at both this Oct and Next year if you want a guide.

Cheers


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 14, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> When we check out of AH, we'll take a Southeast train to Portsmouth, spend the day and take a Brittany Ferry (overnight) to Normandy.



What are your plans for Portsmouth?  I might be able to offer you some tips.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 14, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> There is also the RAF Museum in Hendon, a tube ride on the Northern Line and then about a 15-20 Minute Walk. Huge collection, not as big as the National Museum of the USAF near Dayton OH, but lots of British aircraft from WWI to today.
> http://www.rafmuseum.org.uk/
> 
> Just make sure you pick the right weekend in Oct if you want to be at Duxford for the flying days. They usually offer rides in classic a DeHavilland Tiger Moth.
> ...



Do you know the dates yet for October 2014?  I looked at the site but just saw the 2013 date (may well have missed it). We would love a guide if we can coordinate the dates..it would be the highlight of DH's trip..he is a huge history/aircraft fanatic!  Thanks!!!
Deb


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 14, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I
> I recommend the "Ceremony of the Keys", but you have to send away for it as it's by special ticket admission only. Send early and follow the instructions to the letter.  http://www.hrp.org.uk/TowerOfLondon/WhatsOn/theceremonyofthekeys
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Deb from NC said:


> Beaglemom3 said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


----------



## elaine (Aug 14, 2013)

most post offices do not sell Int postage anymore--however, you can buy it online--you have to search around to find it on the USPS website. We ordered our tickets for 6 persons in August about 2 months ahead in 2010.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 14, 2013)

elaine said:


> most post offices do not sell Int postage anymore--however, you can buy it online--you have to search around to find it on the USPS website. We ordered our tickets for 6 persons in August about 2 months ahead in 2010.



  The little post office near me in North Waltham, Ma. still has them, but not for long, I'll bet. Maybe I should buy a few.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 14, 2013)

Deb from NC said:


> Do you know the dates yet for October 2014?  I looked at the site but just saw the 2013 date (may well have missed it). We would love a guide if we can coordinate the dates..it would be the highlight of DH's trip..he is a huge history/aircraft fanatic!  Thanks!!!
> Deb



It's usually the second Saturday in Oct. It seems to match my week (41) at The Allen House every year like this year. The RAF Museum is open all year round. 

That's the week (13 - 20 Oct) I will be there this year and I think next year. If the RTU at The Allen House ends this year (don't know for sure) then I will be staying elsewhere. Maybe using some of the bazzilion HHonors points I have or VRBO or Air bnb.

If you want to meet in Oct this year or next, keep me in mind and I will be glad to show you around. 

Cheers


----------



## senorak (Aug 14, 2013)

You no longer need the international postage things for "Ceremony of the Keys".  The Tower staff realizes that most post offices in the US don't sell them anymore.  YOu still need to write & mail a request, however, (unless they've gone to online booking since I requested my tickets for our trip this past July).  I requested our tickets back in April, (and had no problems getting the 4 tickets, for the first date I had listed...tho I did list at least 4 dates during our stay).  

Deb


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 14, 2013)

senorak said:


> You no longer need the international postage things for "Ceremony of the Keys".  The Tower staff realizes that most post offices in the US don't sell them anymore.  YOu still need to write & mail a request, however, (unless they've gone to online booking since I requested my tickets for our trip this past July).  I requested our tickets back in April, (and had no problems getting the 4 tickets, for the first date I had listed...tho I did list at least 4 dates during our stay).
> 
> Deb





  Good to know. How did you like the ceremony ? I enjoyed it as the weather was nice. We dined at Brown's across the Thames near Butler's wharf.  http://www.browns-restaurants.co.uk/locations/butlers-wharf/


----------



## NKN (Aug 14, 2013)

X3 Skier,   I picked up on your comment on the Allen House and the RTU issue.   It expires at the end of 2014.  We also own there...a June week.

But we only go every other year, and stay for two weeks.  Our final stay will be in 2014, we'll be there the last week in Mar and first week in April.

We'll miss the Allen House.
Haven't heard if they are doing anything specific in 2015.

NKN


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 14, 2013)

NKN said:


> X3 Skier,   I picked up on your comment on the Allen House and the RTU issue.   It expires at the end of 2014.  We also own there...a June week.
> 
> But we only go every other year, and stay for two weeks.  Our final stay will be in 2014, we'll be there the last week in Mar and first week in April.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I hope the staff is well taken care of after 2014. Julie and the rest of the folks are fantastic. 

Cheers


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 15, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> Thanks, I hope the staff is well taken care of after 2014. Julie and the rest of the folks are fantastic.
> 
> Cheers



  So true. I love Julie, Annie and the rest of the staff. They are the heart & soul of the Allen House.

 I'll be there again on Sept. 7th and will ask (again) if there's any change in the RTU status for owners. I've enjoyed owning there for the past 18 years and would love to buy in London if the opportunity presented.


----------

